# Hide entire boot sequence



## in3D (Feb 12, 2014)

I want to make it so when my computer is turned on, no code, options, or ASCII art is shown. It would just show the graphical login once it loads. Is that possible?

BTW, I don't mind the code and stuff, it's just I'm setting FreeBSD up on a specific device where this is important.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Feb 12, 2014)

The graphical bootloader with black image/theme may be the way?


----------



## in3D (Feb 12, 2014)

Neat! Looks like that'll do it, thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2014)

I'd probably try setting up a splash screen first. And just show a black image. Should be easy to try. You do get some text shown but it will be quickly replaced by the splash screen until X is loaded. 

Setting up a splash screen is in the handbook: http://www.nl.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/boot-blocks.html


----------

